# Campo Grande: Andanças na Morena!



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Um som bem bacana regado as paisagens campo grandenses:


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Hugo.J.I said:


> Campo Grande, linda capital, umas das melhores capitais para se viver no Brasil.


Obrigado, Hugo!


----------

